# 1989 chevy 1/2 ton wont start



## gem1954 (Apr 18, 2008)

350 no spark, no fuel, cranks fine will not start.
tried throwing money at it changed modual and rotor and cap. still no start
what would cause both to be out of wack ????


----------



## Dusty1990 (Apr 16, 2008)

timming might be off, does that have fuel injection?


----------



## gem1954 (Apr 18, 2008)

yes fuel injected , why would timing cause no spark and or no fuel???


----------



## cardoc (Apr 15, 2007)

Try some basic trouble shooting.With a test light grounded at the battery neg terminal see if you have power at the coil positive.If not could be bad fuse or fusible link.If power is there it may not be getting ground signal.How did the pick-up in the dist look? I've seen many of them corrode out and cause no spark or fuel.The module uses the signal from the pick-up to fire the coil and send info to the ECM for basic fuel control.It's a little hassel to change but very doable.You would need to pull the dist.and disassmble it.Either that or buy a reman'd unit.Also do you hear the fuel pump run.Goes back to first item.No power to entire system.
Good luck, I'll ck back once in awhile,Cardoc


----------



## Whitetail Crazy (Apr 30, 2008)

Seen many of these 88 and up TBI small block chevys do this and it is almost always the ignition module. It will take away spark and fuel at the same time, many times with no warning. The one time that I have seen that it did not fix one I ended up pulling the distributor and replacing the pick up coil.


----------

